# Nix Datenbank



## Zarabia (4. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich kann in der Buffed-Datenbank keinerlei Infos über Item aufrufen. Mir erscheint zwar die Artikelbeschreibung, aber die Daten wo die Sachen droppen sehe ich nicht. Mir fehlt sozusammen der untere Teil der Reiter. Was nun?


----------



## Cavulon (4. Februar 2012)

Welchen Browser benutzt du? Ich hab ab und zu bei Opera Probleme mir die Buffed-Seite und die dazugehörigen Inhalte korrekt anzeigen zu lassen. Ich seh dann zwar die Texte und Überschriften, aber Verlinkungen etc. funktionieren nicht. Versuch also mal einen anderen Browser, vlt hilft das.

Gruß


----------



## Zarabia (4. Februar 2012)

OMG ich bin wohl von der ganz ahnungslosen Sorte. Wo bekomm ich den Browser her? Bin mir nicht bewußt was ich überhaupt nutze. OMG wie konnts nur soweit kommen?^^


----------



## roroB4 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo...

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum du nix abrufen kannst, aber ich kann dir nen Link geben http://www.chip.de/d...x_13014344.html 

Installier den weil ich glaub das du mitm IE rumsurfst.


mfg


----------



## DerVerlorene (4. Februar 2012)

mach dir nix draus. für dich gibts sogar nen fachbegriff: du bist ein dau. 

ansonsten kannst du nachschauen, was du für einen browser hast, indem du auf den menüpunkt "hilfe" oder "?" klickst und dort auf "info". dort wird dir dann angezeigt, womit du dich so in der großen weiten und unglaublich gefährlichen welt des internets bewegst. 

wenn du einen anderen browser verwenden willst, dann klick am besten hier drauf: http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/new/ und anschließend auf den einladend großen, grünen button.


----------



## Loony555 (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders... 

PS: Ich schwör ja auf Google Chrome.


----------



## Zarabia (4. Februar 2012)

Lach, darüber kann ich mich jetzt köstlich amüsieren... Danke euch! Nachdem ich auch daheim herzhaft ausgelacht wurde, wurde alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Mit dem Kommentar: Ups, schon firefox 10? Ich hab ja nur des 3er hier...


Dieses Bild ist wohl realistischer

An alle schönes Wochenende


----------

